# googong - mothers day



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

Paffoh and I have decided to head for googong tomorrow morning, if anyone else is keen you are welcome to join us.

Will be hitting the main gate around 8am and heading south past the island and probably onto wells inlet, we're planning to spend as long as possible out there and taking lunch aswell.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Coolness, so many lures... If I swap every 10 minutes for eight hours I should be able to cover all bases, mind you I will have to switch to a Spinnerbait now and then to stir up some fish for Funda.

No idea how heavy to fish, guess I will take the Sol and the Heartland plus the now infamous Nitro Undertaker complete with TDA 153HST.

Anyone else gonna come?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUAmeb0AAAvfgAASYCUACACAGAAvz54gIABIinoxR6jQyGm1PKFDQAAANBACKYI3GkS+vRDOigs47cUc+mLKMSBVu2I8Nx5AlgEyUC/4u5IpwoSCATPN6A==


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Im in for sure guys, ill be there at 8.
I was there a few weeks back and the ranger didnt open the gates till just after 10am, there was about 6-7 cars parked at the gate waiting. He was not very popular that day.


----------

